# Prescription Goggles or Contacts?



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i always wear my contacts whenever i ride and i havent had any problems with dryness or irritation.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I've always worn contacts on the slopes. If your eyes tend to dry out when you are shreddin' then take eye drops with you.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> I've always worn contacts on the slopes. If your eyes tend to dry out when you are shreddin' then take eye drops with you.


QFT. I have always worn contacts and I can't imagine wearing glasses while shreddin. Take some eye drops with you and buy some goggles. Problem solved. Just make sure they are spherical goggles :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the quick and great replies!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Besides, contacts are waaay cheaper than prescription goggles.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> Besides, contacts are waaay cheaper than prescription goggles.


Not for me 

I have to wear dailies because of my chronic dry eyes (it isn't from snowboarding so don't be scared xP).


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

Ya man. I use contacts and their fine. you dont really know theyre in there. theres no difference from just walking around. Just try contacts and if they feel weird get some goggles


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Leo said:


> Not for me
> 
> I have to wear dailies because of my chronic dry eyes (it isn't from snowboarding so don't be scared xP).


that suckssss:thumbsdown:


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

contacts...if ur worried about it getting dry, just get contacts with higher water content and breathable

my last set of contacts will irritate me after a long day of riding...but since i switch to a better brand, i can wear them all day without feeling anything.
________
Easy Vape Set Up


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

http://home.earthlink.net/~zymurgyjwt/snowboarding-gear.jpg

Me wearing my Smith Knowlegde over the glasses goggles. They feel fine but when I tried on a Smith Hustle helmet with them on the helmet would push them down anytime I looked up. Which would push my glasses down and pinch my nose. Needless to say I will be getting contacts ASAP because I want to wear a helmet. I tried a Smith Holt and it is better because of a different back pad but still not ideal.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Contacts all the way, i cant imagine riding without them in prescription goggles instead.
Contacts just make life so much easier especially when using them during sports activities


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

As everyone has already stated, contacts for sure.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

contacts. i wear them with my goggles and they never get dry. i would never wear glasses with goggles. and prescription goggles aren't worth it since lenses aren't the strongest things and they scratch easily.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

I dont have contacts but just dont wear my glasses when shredding. Since their is no focal point like when you are trying to read my eyes are fine and adjust.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've always taken my contacts out. I just wear my glasses to the hill then take them off. My vision isn't really that bad though so it isn't a hug problem. This year I would like to try to keep the contacts in and if needed take eye drops along.


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

i use contacts as well..
acuvue moist one-a-day. cant feel them in, very moist and breathable compared to my last plain acuvue's, and if you cry them out or they somehow fall out its all good cos there one a day.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hurl3y182 said:


> i use contacts as well..
> acuvue moist one-a-day. cant feel them in, very moist and breathable compared to my last plain acuvue's, and if you cry them out or they somehow fall out its all good cos there one a day.


QFT. I use dailies as well. They are more expensive, but well worth the cost. I actually had to start using them because regular contacts started causing bad dryness in my eyes. I wish I used dailies from the start. They are especially useful for keeping a bunch of spares around.

If you normally wear glasses, then you should 100% go with dailies. It will be cheaper since you can just use them when needed instead of buying bi-weekly or yearly's and keeping them soaking in solution. Oh yea, you don't need solution for dailies lol.

Hey John, you should consider using Smith goggles if you use a Smith helmet. They are designed for each other and the helmets even have special vents to de-fog their goggles. I really wish Smith goggles fit my face so I could use them with my Variant helmet. I use Oakley A-frames, which isn't too bad with the Smith helmet, but I much rather use the I/O.


----------

